# Tritthilfe im Wasser



## Roman37 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wieder mal ne Frage...ich habe bei meinem Schwimmteich-Einstieg momentan Gummimatten auf den glitschigen Steinen platziert, da ansonsten der Einstieg super gefährlich ist.
Das funktioniert ganz gut, sieht aber nicht schön aus...

Hat da jemand ne andere Lösung???

Lg


----------



## Roman37 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

In einem anderen Thread wurde gerade für so etwas Rasenteppich (ohne Noppen) empfohlen.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Wie jetzt?
Du baust Dir einen Schwimmteich und hast den "Eingang oder Ausgang" NICHT BEDACHT???!
So etwas gibt es gar nicht,oder doch

LG Ron!!


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Verzeihung, ich noch mal!
Tarzan hatte immer eine "AFFENSCHAUKEL" um ins Wasser zu kommen. Und um wieder raus zu kommen brauchst Du nur ein paar Büchsen Red Bull!

Man oh Man, LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

 Nu is aber gut, Ron, wir haben alle unsere Fehler am Anfang gemacht...


----------



## samorai (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Na gut Christine, dann wollen wir mal Roman etwas helfen.
Ufermatten oder Kunstrasen über Steine wird ich nicht empfehlen, alles was bei 1 grün sagen kann wird sich darin verfangen, das Resultat währe wieder Rutschgefahr!
Hast Du am Teich ein Sonnendeck oder ne Holzterrasse?
Dann währe eine Bootsleiter nicht schlecht. Die Leiter sollte vier Stufen unter der Wasserkannte haben, dann ist ein bequemes ein und aus steigen gesichert.Die Leiter brauch auf keinen Fall bis auf den Grund des Teiches reichen. Wenn sie aber irgenwo die Folie berühert, könnte man Schaumgummie als Puffer in betracht ziehen.
Schau doch mal in der Bucht wegen der Leiter, gibt es bestimmt.

LG Ron!


----------



## Roman37 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten,

ich hab ein Haus samt Schwimmteich gekauft und kann somit momentan nur die "Fehler" der Vergangenheit ausbessern.
Einen Holzsteg habe ich....Leiter hab ich schonmal überlegt, aber ich dachte immer diese muss am Boden befestigt werden, damit das stabil ist.....mhhhhh.

Da wäre die Variante mit Tritthilfen auf den Steinen 1) kostengünstiger und 2) mit weniger Aufwand verbunden....

Lg


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo Roman!
Warum schreibst Du nicht gleich das Du alles übernommen hast.
Über Steine gehen wird ein ganz schönes geeiere und wer sagt Dir damit Du nicht die Folie durchdrücken tust,  ein kleiner spitzer Kiesel reicht da schon aus und das Loch ist da. Es zu finden ist doppelt so schwer.  Na gut ist ja schließlich Deine Baustelle.

LG Ron!


----------



## Newbie (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*



samorai schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Du baust Dir einen Schwimmteich und hast den "Eingang oder Ausgang" NICHT BEDACHT???!
> So etwas gibt es gar nicht,oder doch
> 
> LG Ron!!




Aber erst mal kräftig draufhauen! 

Weißt Du, worüber man sich wirklich schlapp lachen kann?
Dein tolles "WÄHRE" .

Immer erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren, mein Freund.

Das währe viel besser!
.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo Roman,

kannst du uns evtl. ein paar Fotos von deinem Teich zeigen, dann fällt die Hilfe leichter.
Bei mir habe ich das gleiche Problem, Steine werden halt auf Dauer mit Algen bewachsen 
Von daher liegt bei mir Spielsand auf den Stufen, darauf mögen die Algen nicht so gern wachsen und wenn dann werden sie beim nächsten betreten Richtung Pumpe befördert, da sie keinen halt finden. Sieht nur leider nicht so perfekt aus 

mfg René


----------



## samorai (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Danke Newie!
Was kannst Du denn VORSCHLAGEN!!!

Ron!


----------



## schilfgrün (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Ich hoffe so etwas aus Holz bauen zu können - bin gerade bei der Planung einer Tritthilfe für meinen Hund, mit möglichst breiten Stufen (geriffelt). Er kommt mit einem Sprung ins Wasser, aber nicht wieder heraus - als ich ihn herausheben wollte, stand ich dann im Wasser , mit einem Hexsenschuss. :smoki


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo @-All.

"vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren" ist das Eine ~ aber sinnvolle Beiträge zu bringen, ist das Andere

 und nun bitte zurück zum Thema

Einen Eintritt im Schwimmteich zu bauen ist nicht ganz so einfach, um die Rutschgefahr zu bändigen. Auch Holz wird früher oder später durch Algenbewuchs recht glatt und glitschig. Spielsand, Kieselsteine in Stufen gebettet und auch Natur-Bruchsteine sind ganz nützlich. Aber auch der Naturstein wird irgendwann glatt. Beim Naturstein in Trasszement verlegt, geht es meiner Meinung nach am Längsten gut, nur sollte der Stein auch ab und zu mit einem Schrubber gesäubert werden. Ganz optimal ist natürlich eine Schwimmbadleiter aus Edelstahl mit entsprechend rutschfesteren Trittstufen.


----------



## schilfgrün (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Bei den meisten Badeleitern bestehen die Trittstufen aus Teak, Kunststoff oder Aluminium.
Für den Selbstbau würde ich Teakholz bevorzugen - und sollten sich dann mal Algen auf den Stufen breitmachen, sind diese mit einem Schrubber leicht zu entfernen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Servus Roman

Kannst mal ein Foto vom Schwimmteich und im Detail vom geplanten Einstieg hochladen.

Das würde einmal mächtig helfen.

Ich stieg bei meinem Ex-ST von der Terrasse über eine Holzleiter 


 

 


in den Teich.
Funktionierte sehr gut.
Es bildete sich schon ein Algenflaum, aber es konnte sich ja nicht viel bilden, da die Leiter ja ständig in der Saison im gebrauch war.
Dieser Flaum war mit einem Fußwischer von der Holzstufe weg gefegt und die eventuelle Rutschgefahr war gebannt.

Zacky hat ja auch schon sehr gute Vorschläge eingebracht ...


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hi Helmut.

Was hast Du für Holz genutzt? Sieht schick aus, die Treppenleiter!


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Servus Zacky

Heimische Lärche ...

Leider kann ich keinen Zustandsbericht mehr von der Leiter geben, denn seit Sechseinhalb Jahren steigen die jetzigen Besitzer so in und aus dem Teich 

Ca. 3 Jahre wird es her sein das wir dort waren, da war alles noch ok und der Teich war gut gepflegt und nicht sonderlich veralgt.

Die Leut`s dürften oft baden sein


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo Zacky,

aus meinem Linkfundus darf ich mal -noch aus meiner Planungsphase- einen Link zu einem Holzhändler aus Digicats Nachbarschaft präsentieren.
Einen Steg hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen samt Einstiegsleiter, die dann aber aus Edelstahl. 
Das Lärchenholz wäre definitiv aus österreichischer *Gebirgslärche* geworden, warum findest du im Link.
Die paar Euro Preisunterschied hätte ich ausgehalten, es ist wirklich nicht viel.

Nur das hat sich ja für mich erledigt mit meinem Treppeneinstieg.


Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt doch noch ein kleiner Steg, so kommt man besser an den Skimmer heran und eine zweite Einstiegsmöglichkeit...


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo Peter.

Vielen Dank für den Link. War doch ein interessanter Beitrag. Und, ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich von dieser Gebirgslärche so als Bauholz noch nicht wirklich was gelesen habe.  Ich habe bei mir die sibirische Lärche beim Fachhandel (mit Prüfzeichen) geholt und bin bislang auch sehr zufrieden damit. Man lernt immer wieder was dazu.


----------



## Roman37 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tritthilfe im Wasser*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich stehe quasi stündlich vor der Terassentür mit der Kamera und warte dass der Regen aufhört 
Ich denke die nächsten Tage stell ich einfach mal ein paar Fotos ein!

Schonmal Danke für die "rege" Diskussion um Leitern, Holz und "währe"


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kollegen und evtl. Leidensgenossen,
wieder mal bin ich an einer Stelle quasi am auf der Stelle treten. :-(
Am Freitag könnte spontan der Ringanker meiner Filterkammer gegossen werden, da der Nachbar eine größere Menge Beton bekommt und er mich damit versorgen würde. Spart Zeit und Geld. Allerdings sind dann die Gartenarbeiten erst mal wieder anders priorisiert.
Hoffe sehr ihr seid online und habt mal wieder prima Ideen und Tips:
- wieviel Abstand sollte ich zwischen Wasser oberfläche und Sonnendeck einplanen?
- Mein "Sonnendeck" ist der Deckel meiner Filterkammer (3 * 3 * 2 Meter)! D.h. die tragenden Balken sind wichtig! Was würdet ihr nehmen? Auf so einem Sonnendeck kommt ja schon mal ordentlich was an Gewicht zusammen?!
- Ich muss es auch so planen, dass dort auch noch eine Klappe integriert werden kann, damit ich meine "Wartungen" machen kann.
- Belag der eigentlichen Terrasse soll ein WPC Belag sein. Aber die Unterkonstruktion ist noch komplett offen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Zeit habt für Vorschläge oder gar Erfahrungen. Mein Hauptproblem ist halt das Problem der tragenden Balken. Die äußeren liegen ja auf Schalsteinen / Beton auf. Aber die mittleren Balken würden ja nur an zwei Stellen aufliegen und in der Mitte ca. 2,8 Meter freitragend das ganze Gewicht abkönnen.

LG,
Hans

PS: Ich habe nach "Sonnendeck" gesucht, evtl. muss es vom Thema her verschoben werden?!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Hans

Solltest mal nur "Deck" suchen

Aber schau mal hier: http://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/
Da kannst du die Balken berechnen.
Habe ich auch benutzt
Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter

Achte auf guten Nässeschutz für das Holz oder nimm z.B. Bongossi - das soll halten.

Mit Fichte habe ich gerade meine Probleme...
Haltbarkeit von Fichtenholz-Unterkonstruktion

Wobei die Balken mit 90 x 180 problemlos die Spannweite getragen haben. Da hat sich nichts bewegt!

Viel Erfolg, Knut


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knut!
Super Info und Feedback. Danke! "Studiere" mal deine Links und dein Projekt. Gefällt mir schon auf's Erste.  

LG,
Hans


----------

